# Last Laugh



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

Reaching the end of a job interview, the Human Resource Person asked a young Engineer fresh out of MIT, "And what starting salary were you looking for?"

The Engineer said, "In the neighborhood of $125,000 a year, depending on the benefits package."

The interviewer said, "Well, what would you say to a package of 5 weeks vacation, 14 paid holidays, full medical and dental, a company matching retirement fund for 50% of your salary, and a company car leased every 2 years—say, a red Corvette?"

The Engineer sat up straight and said, "Wow! Are you kidding?"

The interviewer replied, "Yeah, but you started it."


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

well we can all dream 8) but when you wake is when the reality starts


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Nice one


Motorhomer


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

It would be nice to think an interviewer had a sense of humour, the ones I've come accross didn't, at least not at first anyway. :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------

